

Debian 6.0 Squeeze Beta Installer Announced  - skbohra123
http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/News/2010/20101030

======
madhouse
A little bit nitpicking, sorry about that, but it's only the installer's beta,
not squeeze's itself (testing, which is pretty much "the" beta for the next
stable, has been around for a while).

